
Hong Kong Metro Collision Report Investigation Panel Report [pdf] - howard941
http://www.mtr.com.hk/archive/corporate/en/press_release/PR-19-044-E.pdf
======
Animats
That is a strange signaling system design. Most older train control systems
have their configuration data in the wayside units in read-only form. In
relay-based systems, it's hard-wired. In older electronic systems, it's in a
ROM, which has to be physically replaced to change the configuration. Since
the railroad tracks and switches have to be changed in a configuration change,
changing the ROM is rarely done. Why are they transferring "conflict data"
from one computer to another?

 _" To prevent recurrence of similar incident due to the same causes, the
Panel recommended ATDJV to: (a) replace the software design and development
team causing the software issue"_

~~~
twic
Does it also depend on the trains? Things like how long they are, or how fast
they can accelerate?

------
pwinnski
In this case, two non-passenger trains collided. I've been on some incredibly
crowded trains on the Tsuen Wan line, so the signaling needs to be spot-on
every single time.

~~~
csomar
Not only crowded but if you noticed the trains are mega long. Like really long
if you are in the middle you can't see the front or the back.

